

Canada's Former Minister of Defense Believes Aliens Are Among Us - dylangs1030
http://huffpost.com/ca/entry/3390295

======
Inception
I agree with a lot of the things he said, but it would be nice to see some
evidence rather than just taking his word for it. A lot of that sounds like it
came straight out of a sci-fi book.

------
jypepin
the links 404s. here is another one with video
[http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2013/06/05/paul-hellyer-
aliens-...](http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2013/06/05/paul-hellyer-aliens-ufos-
video_n_3390295.html)

